# Your FUNNIEST Wildlife Picture



## TCimages (Mar 10, 2008)

I thought this would make an intresting thread. 

So I'll try to get things started:


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow...I think the deer is even surprised at how sharp that image is.


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 10, 2008)

Mine isn't as good quality as yours (and it's a scan of a pic to boot), but I thought its gesture was funny....


----------



## Digital Matt (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Antarctican (Mar 10, 2008)

^^^   

(Ain't that just like a man.....!)


----------



## TCimages (Mar 10, 2008)

lol, is that the same as a dutch oven?  Great shots


----------



## lostcase_gib (Mar 10, 2008)

Quality not very good, and not post processed but thought it was funny...


----------



## Puscas (Mar 10, 2008)

:lmao:great thread. That duck is classic!

Here's mine. Maybe it's normal elephant behavior, but I thought it was funny:











pascal


----------



## RKW3 (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## sabbath999 (Mar 10, 2008)

I told a joke, she thought it was funny.


----------



## TCimages (Mar 10, 2008)

great shots guys.  I love them all


----------



## EricD (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## LaFoto (Mar 11, 2008)

This is a PHOTO THEME thread. I must move it. Cool theme!!!


----------



## danir (Mar 11, 2008)

Already posted this once but anyhow..


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Ajay (Mar 11, 2008)

^^^  There's always that one guy that has to mess up the shot!


----------



## Phranquey (Mar 11, 2008)

:lmao::lmao:

Just like the drunk at the party who JUST has to be in every picture.... I love it.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## sabbath999 (Mar 12, 2008)

What do you MEAN it is out of order, I am THIRSTY...


----------



## kundalini (Mar 12, 2008)

This is a great thread.  Several loud laughs from me so far.


----------



## KristinaS (Mar 12, 2008)

lostprophet said:


>



I can't stop laughing at this!


----------



## KOrmechea (Mar 12, 2008)

KristinaS said:


> I can't stop laughing at this!



Ditto.  Animals have impecable timing.


----------



## KhronoS (Mar 13, 2008)

Ahahah... so funny pics ))


----------



## Clutch (Apr 4, 2008)

*OK, y'all... I decided to bend the rules just a little. My funniest animal picture really requires all three shots to get the effect... so here goes...
















I'm thinking the bear on the left didn't take well to the advances of the bear on the right!
*


----------



## caspertodd (May 5, 2008)

This is one of my favorite threads on here.  Does anyone have any more to add?


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (May 8, 2008)

Caption 
"New Study - Damaging effects of papparrazi on wildllife"


----------



## tedE (Jun 5, 2008)

ahaha alll of these are great!!! great theme!


----------



## OB-LL426 (Jun 5, 2008)

This isn't that funny, but oh well.
Caption-
Bird: LOOK Mommy! I'm a seal!





The bird looks like a seal to me..


----------



## dophineh (Jun 12, 2008)

sabbath999 said:


> What do you MEAN it is out of order, I am THIRSTY...



This would make a great LOLcat


----------



## Mullen (Jun 22, 2008)

Bad lighting, cheap tele lens, and 800 iso to compensate, oh well.


----------



## GrfxGuru (Jun 22, 2008)

Digital Matt said:


>



Love this one, makes you wonder if the duck is saying 'look what I can do, can you do this?'.


----------



## XsCode (Jun 29, 2008)

Just Chillin....


----------



## LynziMarie (Jun 29, 2008)

hahaha these are so funny!!!

this was taken through really dirty glass.... but it made me giggle


----------



## Triehard (Jun 29, 2008)

I beg your pardon mylady there is something stuck on your toosh..


----------



## John_Olexa (Jun 29, 2008)

Great shots everybody!

"Pretty Please" This is an old pic (about 6 years old now) back when I shot film


----------



## IllegalDamage (Jul 9, 2008)

This should be a sticky XD these pics are priceless


----------



## Puscas (Jul 9, 2008)

two more, I already posted these, but they belong here:

You talking to me?:







Yeah, it's no fun:













pascal


----------



## m1a1fan (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey I'll add this one...

Nikkor 70-200 W/1.7 TC @ 200mm - ISO400 - 1/20th Sec. - f/5.6 - D80


----------



## AllHailZ (Jul 10, 2008)

Get Off My Log!!


----------



## TCimages (Jul 11, 2008)

Great pictures


----------



## EricBrian (Jul 11, 2008)

I thought this one was funny. This guy looks like is operating a rocket launcher.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 18, 2018)

take that by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------

